# Bad Kitchen Sink side spray



## casualfc (Dec 6, 2010)

I've got a Moen kitchen faucet with the separate side spray. In the past 4 years, I've replaced the hose, and soon I'll be replacing the whole thing. In all my searching, all of the major brands (Moen, Price Pfister, American Standard, Kohler) all appear to be silver painted plastic. I'm not sure on the "brushed nickel" ones.
Any recommendations on a sturdy side sprayer, preferably metal?
casualfc is online now Report Post   	Edit/Delete Message


----------



## HDAnswerman (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi Casualfic;

This is Mike, 
 Moen offers a replacement sprayer called The Protégé.The model number is Moen #100107. The Moen site lists it for $30.40. But it&#8217;s available for less at other sites. 

At that price, I would hope that it's made of brass, with chrome plating. It comes as a kit including the hose and fittings. You may want to call or email Moen to verify the construction before you buy it.

I have attached links below for the sprayer and Moens&#8217; contact information.

I hope this information is helpful

Mike, 
Moen Hose & spray
Moen's Contact / Help Information and Phone Number


----------



## Plumbing And Lighting (Dec 7, 2010)

It's sometimes a better idea to just go with an attached pullout spray faucet. Most are made out of metal.


----------



## Diygirl (Dec 8, 2010)

Hello, 

I'm really sorry to hear you're having trouble with one of our sidesprays. Our team would be glad to help you figure out the cause and show you we always stand behind the quality of our products. If you please provide us with a few details on the issue, it would greatly help us get you the right information. Please click on the link below and you will be taken to the "Contact Us" page on the Moen website. please complete as many of the demographic fields as possible and include the specific details about your concern. A Moen representative will then contact you within 48 hours and assist you further. 

Moen's Contact / Help Information and Phone Number

If for some reason you don't hear from them within two business days, please let me know and I can help follow-up. I can be reached at [email protected]

Thanks, 

-Olivia from Moen


----------

